# piranha lifespan



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

How long do they usually live in captivity or in the wild?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm sure abou the wild, but I know people have kept red bellys for about 20years. I've seen some that were 15years old.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I honistly dont know, but due to high rain or flood in the amazon, and not in your fish tank, i hope. They might in some ways live longer in a tank, then in the river. However people who dont take care of them also might play a roll on this number


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

There's some info on Frank's website about the age p's can reach. I don't know where it is exactly: just take a look. If I remember correctly, some p's reach an age of 25 years and perhaps even more (man, perhaps my reds will outlive me; weird idea to have to put fish in my will...














)


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Documented, a rhomb over 30 years and a natt over that too. In the wild, there are some very old rhombs.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks, just wanted to make sure my p's have a long life ahead of them.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, you got that in your own hands, eh


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

74ray said:


> Thanks, just wanted to make sure my p's have a long life ahead of them.


 as long as you take care of them


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

looks like i wont be getting any new fish anytime soon since i have a rhom. hahaha. by the time the sucker dies i will probally be to old to take care of any other fish. haha


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> looks like i wont be getting any new fish anytime soon since i have a rhom. hahaha. by the time the sucker dies i will probally be to old to take care of any other fish. haha


 Hehe, get a bigger tank? and put a tank devider in or jut get other tank and have two or three?


----------

